# Virus?



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I was logged into my FB page and i went to refresh the page... it sent me to google.com. I was confused but tried using the address line to go to Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More and then it sent me to google.com again. I also got this screen when i went to use a google link to get to FB :











does anyone know whats going on? I just want to get onto my page and i also ran a virus scan and got nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

Since the HTML address is identical to a Facebook's real one, I think that is nothing to worry about.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

You can try clearing your browser's cache. That happens to me sometimes but clearing the cache always seems to work.


----------

